# Clubman or Executive running costs



## Treecatcher (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi this is my first post. We are in the process of identifying our first motorhome and have settled on a 2 berth Clubman or Executive or possibly a Nuevo.

We were wondering what the annual running costs of this size of vehcle are i.e. Tax, Insurance, MOT, servicing, habitation check etc.

I know some of these are variable but a rough idea would be a great help as we are soon to be retired and need to set a budget.

Thanks


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Treecatcher

Welcome to Motorhomefacts.... so many questions ...so many different answers.

First off ...a good choice of van...well I would say that wouldn't I :lol: .

Next some costs...only rough as they are off the top of my head and will be a bit ishey

Fuel for a year £800-1000 ish ( allowing for say around 4- 5000 miles @ 25ish to the gallon)
A Service, Hab check and maintenance £200-£300 ish ( more if you need new batteries and tyres)
Insurance for a year £250-300 ish ( allowing for full comp and europe breakdown)
Road Fund £185
MOT £50
Calor Gas for a year £100- 120 ish ( allowing for some cold weather use)
Toilet chemicals £20-30 ish tops
Camp Site fees £0 - £1500 ish ( allowing for 75 nights away either wilding @ £0 or luxury campsites @ £1500)
Odds and ends you would not have spent if you did not have a van £???

So as you can see it's somewhere between £1500 and £3600 a year.......

However much it is it is *Money well spent *I reckon :lol:

Mike

P.S. and don't mention the depreciation on the van....... which is not too much if you buy a really good second hand Executive and look after it..... built like a tank..... but goes a bit faster :lol:

P.P.S. it will be interesting to hear other estimates....and as some folk keep extraordinarily exact records ....what, I wonder, will they say it costs :lol:


----------



## Treecatcher (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Spykal, that's great, I realise you can't be precise so this is just the sort of info I was looking for.

Out of interest what are the costs per night on the average campsite (if there is such a thing) for two people in a clubman/executive?

Thanks again, 

Treecatcher


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Treecatcher

For the 2 of us the most we have ever spent on a night at a campsite is £22 and we go back for the great setting, luxury toilets and free wifi .... but the average independant or club site is £12 -15. the C&CC have good discounts for the older camper so we often use those ( us not the van :lol: )

If we do stay on a campsite we usually go for the less formal places such as Cls or CSs ... these are simple sites authorised by the C&CC or the CC but we don't use campsites much , in the summer we prefer to go to rallies, or club temporary holiday sites ... these work out much cheaper at around a fiver a night but of course there there are often no toilet/shower facilities or electrical hook ups at these. ( we don't need them anyway :wink: )

Motorhomefacts runs many rallies so pay your tenner sub and join up now and be ready. :wink: It will be the best tenner you have spent for a while and will save you money in the end :wink: 

Mike


----------

